# Jumbo Red Turk Discus



## MELLO

My new additions. A pair of Alex Piwowarski Jumbo Red Turks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow, those 2 look amazing!


----------



## Chappy

Absolutely STUNNING.

I think you should try breeding them with wilds 

They really are spectacular. Good luck with them.


----------



## pieces71

pre, wwooww....how big are they ?


----------



## josephl

Mello, those are spectacular fish, congratulations!!

All my discus just became sub standard


----------



## SGmenace

Saw these guys last sunday, These pics don't even come close to how nice they are!


----------



## discuspaul

Hey, Mello, those discus are absolutely superb !!!
Congrats - I just love them !!!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Sweet looking pair, it woud be awesome to cross one with a giant Solomon.


----------



## MELLO

Thanks for the kind comments! 
The pair is by far my favorite discus I've ever owned. The shape, size and thickness of this two just amazes me. They are close to 7'' Hope they breed for me, for now I will just stop and stare


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Are they a proven pair? I don't know why but in my experience and that of other breeders I have talked to jumbo discus always seem more reluctant to breed. It would be great if you get some babies from this fantastic pair.


----------



## MELLO

Confirmed pair not proven. If they breed that will be great! If not they will be my trophy fish!


----------



## MELLO

josephl said:


> Mello, those are spectacular fish, congratulations!!
> 
> All my discus just became sub standard


Joe,
Post your jumbos that you grew out yourself! Was really impressed with your fish when I came there to visit.


----------



## Luke78

Beautiful pair of turks Mello! Everything about them is striking,especially the colours they exhibit! Good luck with any breeding if they take to one another.You trying to covert some of us "wild keepers" to switch up ?


----------



## MELLO

Luke78 said:


> Beautiful pair of turks Mello! Everything about them is striking,especially the colours they exhibit! Good luck with any breeding if they take to one another.You trying to covert some of us "wild keepers" to switch up ?


Thanks Luke! No need to switch maybe you can have both


----------



## April

Very nice.
Congrats.
Rick is right. Hard to get the giants to breed. That's why the Asians don't keep them . My big snakes did practice runs but never further. 
Big
Guys are
Pretty presence though.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235734,-123.185135


----------



## MELLO

April said:


> Very nice.
> Congrats.
> Rick is right. Hard to get the giants to breed. That's why the Asians don't keep them . My big snakes did practice runs but never further.
> Big
> Guys are
> Pretty presence though.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Thanks April! Just looking at them is rewarding already. One of the reasons I came back to discus is the challenge. Breeding, growing out fries etc. time will tell


----------



## Chappy

*How did THAT get in there??? *










They're even the same size  Yes, my photoshop skills are just as bad as my photography skills


----------



## MELLO

-N/A- said:


> They're even the same size  Yes, my photoshop skills are just as bad as my photography skills


Hahaha nice!  Where you been lately?


----------



## Chappy

MELLO said:


> Hahaha nice!  Where you been lately?


work work work work work work work. It SUCKS!!!!!
I'm heading to Fraser in awhile - want to grab a coffee?


----------



## MELLO

-N/A- said:


> work work work work work work work. It SUCKS!!!!!
> I'm heading to Fraser in awhile - want to grab a coffee?


working til 5..can't


----------



## Chappy

MELLO said:


> working til 5..can't


No worries - you'd probably just talk me into switching to skittle fish anyways and after looking at your fish it might not be a hard sell


----------



## MELLO

-N/A- said:


> No worries - you'd probably just talk me into switching to skittle fish anyways and after looking at your fish it might not be a hard sell


Hey! It wasn't a hard decision when I've first seen them. I bet it wont be hard for you too.


----------



## MELLO

Here's a video of the pair before I got them. 
Red Turquoise Breeding Pair One - YouTube


----------



## Chappy

MELLO said:


> Here's a video of the pair before I got them.
> Red Turquoise Breeding Pair One - YouTube


Now you're just being mean  I remember ages ago poor April trying to explain to me how you can judge quality in a discus. If they were pretty and I liked the color that was good enough for me! I remember her telling me about the lines in a turq and that top quality turqs would have uninterrupted lines that ran the width of the body of the fish. After seeing your fish, I know exactly what she means now. See, April? I AM teachable


----------



## Chappy

MELLO said:


> Hey! It wasn't a hard decision when I've first seen them. I bet it wont be hard for you too.


I love my wilds too much; they're my babies :bigsmile:


----------



## Luke78

If i only had the space my friend.Hopefully down the road sometime, i will try my hands at some of these nice domestics!



MELLO said:


> Thanks Luke! No need to switch maybe you can have both


----------



## MELLO

Luke78 said:


> If i only had the space my friend.Hopefully down the road sometime, i will try my hands at some of these nice domestics!


I know what you mean. If I only have the space I probably gonna get more discus


----------



## Chappy

*I wonder what they look like now.........*










hehehehehehe 

Update, please, or I'll turn all your pretty skittle fish into wilds


----------



## charles

lol, that is an awesome heckle...


----------



## Chappy

charles said:


> lol, that is an awesome heckle...


Can you get me some, Charles? :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO

WOW! thats a nice fish! whoever can get one of this hybrids let me know


----------

